# Cooking Movies/ Documentaries



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

I watched a documentary about Jiro Sushi last night and it was awesome, watching Kings of Pastry right now- great show once again. 

Any other good quality cooking documentaries you would recommend?


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 18, 2013)

If you include wine in your interests, Somm--about the Master of Wine exams--is interesting.


----------



## wellminded1 (Nov 18, 2013)

*** star is pretty good, it is about michelin stars and chefs. Also Paul Liebrandts docu is good.


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 18, 2013)

El Bulli


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

I watched somm some time ago it was ok. Somaliers are nutty.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

And chocolaty, and earthy, and leathery.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 18, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> And chocolaty, and earthy, and leathery.


:laughat:


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 18, 2013)

Spinning Plates is supposed to be amazing.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 18, 2013)

greasedbullet said:


> El Bulli



Decoding Ferran Adria is an awesome doco

Also not a doco, but I really liked the BBC series "great British menu"


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 18, 2013)

Jiro dreams of sushi


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 18, 2013)

3 star and pastry kings
There are many good one on food: our daily bread, american meat, river of waste, the price of sugar, food inc, tapped. The world according to Monsanto, food matters, blue gold, king corn, end of the line, big sugar, forks over knives, farmageddon, ect, ect.
These are more on production and politics of food rather then cooking.


----------



## wellminded1 (Nov 18, 2013)

The Michel Bras docu is good also.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 18, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> And chocolaty, and earthy, and leathery.



No they are not, they are like a freshly opened can of tennis balls. 

k.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 21, 2013)

Not a Doco but Big Night is my favourite food based film.


----------

